# NEW TSB? - 6382 bodywork



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork*

After resurfacing did not work, I brought my vehicle back in for the brake rotor replacement, and (still trying to get my) foglights enabled, and I asked for service to look at the back rear quarter panel and rear bumper join. The rear top corner bumper fascia is coming away at the join to the rear quarter panel - separating outward by about 1/2 inch - with the white paint at the top join removed and showing black, from chronic rubbing. He typed a bit and said there is a bulletin about it - a clip lets go.
I asked for the identifying TSB number, and all he had was *"63A2 -rear bumper corner sticks out from B". *
New part ordered and I will be making another trip back to the dealer for that. I will take a pic and post.


_Modified by Whataguy at 8:55 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (Whataguy)*

i dont think that one is 'new' its been out for a while


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (redzone98)*

There was a rear bumper problem where the top of the rear bumper would start to bend and warp, out of shape. This is not the same problem. Are you aware of that one, and do you still think this is an old one? I will post a pic as soon as I get home when it is light!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (Whataguy)*

That bumper cover problem has been around for a while. My dealer actually removed my bumper in order to install the new brackets, only to find he didn't have them in stock







. 
Since then, some nice lady in a giant Toyota pickup backed into the rear of my Routan, stamping a square into the bumper cover with her hitch receiver. I was walking toward the car and saw her do it, so she didn't have the opportunity to deny it. She'll be buying me a new bumper cover and I'll get the new brackets installed then.








The VolksChrysler has been Christened.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (cscsc)*

The following are the pics TSB 63A2, as discussed.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ours has exactly the same issue. Will address it at the next dealer visit.


----------



## Tr0p1c_6er (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_ 
The VolksChrysler has been Christened.

You could also call it the ChrysWagen


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (Tr0p1c_6er)*

LOL - Yes, we've tried all the iterations, even Cara-Wagen, but 'VolksChrysler' or 'The People's Chrysler' seems to fit in these confused automotive times.


_Modified by cscsc at 5:05 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (Whataguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whataguy* »_The following are the pics TSB 63A2, as discussed.

































OK come clean... you pulled that bumper to make it look worse than it was... i have seen 20-30 different Routans and they never looked like that


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:59 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Mine also protruded out slightly, but I pushed it in place and has been fine ever since.
Has anyone got this service done through the dealer. On my last oil change serice, my dealer did order parts to address this about three weeks ago, but I've yet to get a notice to bring the car in. I am little bit concerned about the dealer messing up more things than fix it.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

This was resolved, and I think its a pretty quick fix, as my machine went for this and brake work (for the third time) at 8 am yesterday. They delivered the machine home to me at 11:30, less than four hours. The morning's work also consisted of resurfacing the (replacement) rotors twice in trying to get to the bottom of the brake problem, which they finally seem to have done this time.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

OK....can I please have the LAST word here and get this thread back on track. I don't want to have to clean this up again. Let's make nice and get back to our regular scheduled programming of ChrysWagen talk...








thanks.



_Modified by vwsteve at 5:59 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (Tr0p1c_6er)*

I call ours The CRoutan


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NEW TSB? - 63A2 bodywork (cscsc)*

The VolksChrysler has been repaired!!















The new bumper cover fits perfectly and the body shop said that he didn't understand all the fuss. He said any competent body shop could make the bumper fit to within the 2mm spec with very little difficulty.
So, we're back in business until some other mindless motorist hits it again...


----------

